
Big City Housing Doesn't Have to Be So Expensive (2018) - jseliger
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-08-27/big-city-housing-doesn-t-have-to-be-so-expensive
======
download13
As long as housing remains an investment asset the price will continue to go
up. If we would just decide that housing is meant to be lived in, not profited
from, you'd see the price come down overnight because investment companies and
rich people wouldn't be buying up hundreds of houses they'll never live in.

